# Delray 430 coil tester



## tylerjeep95 (Jan 18, 2017)

I am gona get this small engine delray 430 coil tester off of my freind. I was wondering if i can test chainsaw coils with it. I know i have to hook up a battery to it. But were do i put the third lead on the coil. How do i even hook it up to the coil.


----------

